

My configurable markdown file watcher, previewer and converter - zeis
https://github.com/zeis/kokoi

======
kendalk
I can really use this... thank you!

From the github: "kokoi watches for changes on the markup files (Markdown,
Textile, reStructuredText...) in the directory kokoi is started, and if they
change, automatically reprocesses and previews them directly in the browser.
You will work on your files without having to leave your favorite text
editor!"

Take a feature request? Could you add Emacs Org-mode as a format? Org-mode is
a markup format similar to Markdown. Emacs, with org-mode, is a powerful
authoring tool and outliner. It is a popular markup format with Emacs users.

Pandoc is able to output .org files but I am not certain if it can read org-
mode as an input.

~~~
zeis
Pandoc doesn't read org file. However I just tried another converter, _org-
ruby_ , and it worked, here's the command:

    
    
      kokoi -e org -c "org-ruby --translate html"
    

Thank you for your suggestion! Emacs Org-mode looks really interesting, I have
to update the description.

Out of curiosity, what converter are you using? I'll test it too.

Recently, an important fix was made, I suggest you to update kokoi to v0.1.5,
just execute these two commands (as root if you are on Linux):

    
    
      npm uninstall -g kokoi
    
      npm install -g kokoi

------
zeis
For Arch Linux users there's also a PKGBUILD:
[https://aur.archlinux.org/packages/kokoi/](https://aur.archlinux.org/packages/kokoi/)

